# Mini T Help



## ohiorcracer (Jan 27, 2002)

I am wanting to start racing mini t's and was wondering about any setup for carpet oval. also i am looking for a baja motor if anyone has one for sale. I also was wanting to update the speed control, receiver, and servo. any suggestions?


----------

